# quel est le meilleur programme pour le telechargement



## MasterYo (21 Mai 2004)

voila je recherche le programme le plus performant pour le downlaod 
j'utilise pour le moment direct connect mais je ne trouve pas tout ce qu je recherche 
merci de vous manifester si vous avez une idee


----------



## JPTK (21 Mai 2004)

MasterYo a dit:
			
		

> voila je recherche le programme le plus performant pour le downlaod
> j'utilise pour le moment direct connect mais je ne trouve pas tout ce qu je recherche
> merci de vous manifester si vous avez une idee



Salut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





T'as le droit de regarder les sujets qui se trouvent juste en dessous  par exemple


----------



## golf (21 Mai 2004)

Bah, c'est un newbie, il ne sait pas ce qu'est le P2p...


----------



## JPTK (21 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bah, c'est un newbie, il ne sait pas ce qu'est le P2p...



Bah voyons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bah maintenant il sait en tout cas, c'est en faisant des erreurs qu'on apprend


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mai 2004)

Pour ton Noël JPTK on va t'acheter des gants blancs et un sifflet, et puis tu feras la circulation du thread en nous chantant un petit quelque chose... Ok ?


----------



## JPTK (21 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ton Noël JPTK on va t'acheter des gants blancs et un sifflet, et puis tu feras la circulation du thread en nous chantant un petit quelque chose... Ok ?



OK, à une condition, j'aurais un fouet en plus du sifflet et toi tu seras à genoux et je te fouetterais pendant que tu te rouleras par terre en ronronnant de plaisir, ok ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> OK, à une condition, j'aurais un fouet en plus du sifflet et toi tu seras à genoux et je te fouetterais pendant que tu te rouleras par terre en ronronnant de plaisir, ok ?



Un fantasme comme un autre sans doute mais je te comprends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Veille cependant, même lorsque tu dors et même muni de ton fouet, à ne jamais me tourner le dos


----------



## molgow (21 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> OK, à une condition, j'aurais un fouet en plus du sifflet et toi tu seras à genoux et je te fouetterais pendant que tu te rouleras par terre en ronronnant de plaisir, ok ?



JPTK est prêt pour s'engager dans l'armée américaine!


----------



## JPTK (21 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un fantasme comme un autre sans doute mais je te comprends
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi, que fais-tu alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? T'as vraiment l'esprit tordu mais bon j'aime ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> JPTK est prêt pour s'engager dans l'armée américaine!


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> T'as vraiment l'esprit tordu mais bon j'aime ça



Non, non, c'est juste l'instinct de survie


----------



## molgow (21 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>


----------

